# Der Umzug nach Schleswig-Holstein naht und damit kommen Fragen auf !!



## Freund-DK (5. April 2010)

Hallo Ihr wissenden Ostseeangler,

endlich ist es soweit und ich ziehe aus NRW nach SH. Werde irgendwo östlich (höchst wahrscheinlich Ahrensburg) von Hamburg wohnen und somit dann demnächst zum Meerforellenangeln nicht mehr nur einmal im Jahr nach DK fahren, sondern suche geeignete Stellen rund um Lübeck. Nun zu den Fragen:

Ich verstehe noch nicht so genau die Regelung mit einem Angelschein an der Ostsee. 

Ich hab den normalen Fünf-Jahres-Schein (gerade neu verlängert in NRW)

Was brauche ich noch zusätzlich für ein Schein?
Was kostet der Spaß?
Wo bekomme ich den Schein?

Da das mit dem Schein ja Irgendeiner erklären kann und ich nach dem Erwerben ans Wasser will die Frage:

Wo gehe ich am besten hin?
Mit Fliege oder Blech?

Hab was von BRODTEN gelesen. Der Bericht war aber von 2003.-> Wie ist Eure Meinung dazu.

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten und vielleicht sieht man sich dann am Wasser.

Lg Freund-DK und jetzt auch FREUND-SH:vik:


----------



## Stefan6 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Der Umzug nach Schleswig-Holstein naht und damit kommen Fragen auf !!*



Freund-DK schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr wissenden Ostseeangler,
> 
> endlich ist es soweit und ich ziehe aus NRW nach SH. Werde irgendwo östlich (höchst wahrscheinlich Ahrensburg) von Hamburg wohnen und somit dann demnächst zum Meerforellenangeln nicht mehr nur einmal im Jahr nach DK fahren, sondern suche geeignete Stellen rund um Lübeck. Nun zu den Fragen:
> 
> ...


Zum Fischereischein,wenn Du Deinen erst Wohnsitz in SH hast brauchste vermutlich den Fischereischein aus SH.(Vielleicht auch umschreiben)Für die Ostsee langt der Fischereischein,außer Brodtner Ufer,Travemünde.Die Karte bekommste da: http://angel-sport-center.de/diverses/ Info da: http://www.angeln-in-luebeck.de/angelgewaesser/brodtener-ufer.php
Meerforelle geht gut unterhalb des Hansa Parks,langt der Fischereischein.Da geht Fliege und Blech.
Wegen dem Fischereischein aus NRW ansonsten da mal nachfragen:http://www.lsfv-sh.de/contact.html


----------



## Freund-DK (6. April 2010)

*AW: Der Umzug nach Schleswig-Holstein naht und damit kommen Fragen auf !!*

Besten Dank Stefan #6,

für die vielen Infos und Links. Damit sind alle Fragen geklärt.

LG Freund DK


----------



## pitbully (7. April 2010)

*AW: Der Umzug nach Schleswig-Holstein naht und damit kommen Fragen auf !!*

Na dann auch von mir Herzliches Willkommen.

Kannst dich ja mal melden wenn du in S-H angekommen bist.
Evtl geht man ja mal zusammen los auf Mefos.

Gruß aus Ahrensburg

Maddin


----------



## Marco74 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Der Umzug nach Schleswig-Holstein naht und damit kommen Fragen auf !!*

Moin
Bin vor 2 ½ Jahren auch von NRW in den Norden gezogen und wohne bei dir (und Maddin) fast um die Ecke. Offiziell must du den schein vielleicht ummelden, aber als ich nach über einem Jahr dort erschien weil die 5 Jahre umwaren, hat mich niemand auf ein Versäumnis hingewiesen ;-)
Generell brauchst du für die Küste von  SH keine Zusatzkarte, für MeckPomm schon (kostet 20 EUR/Jahr).
Über alles weitere könnte man ml bei nem Bier schnacken und ich fahre auch gerne mal zu zweit oder zu dritt an die Küste (gilt auch für Maddin). Macht ja mehr Spaß und spart Sprit.
Grüße
Marco


----------



## Freund-DK (9. April 2010)

*AW: Der Umzug nach Schleswig-Holstein naht und damit kommen Fragen auf !!*

Dann sag ich schon mal MOIN und Danke für die Antworten.
Ich denke wir sollten mal zusammen losziehen. Im Moment bin ich noch übergangsweise in Schwarzenbek und ab 1.5 in Großhansdorf:vik:. Ich denke dann sollten wir mal losziehen.

Was sagt der Maddin denn zu Ahrensburg und Umgebung in Sachen Angeln ????????????????

Wo ist der Marco denn zuhause zwecks Bierchen trinken?

LG und ein schönes WE


Sebastian


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Der Umzug nach Schleswig-Holstein naht und damit kommen Fragen auf !!*



Freund-DK schrieb:


> Dann sag ich schon mal MOIN und Danke für die Antworten.
> Ich denke wir sollten mal zusammen losziehen. Im Moment bin ich noch übergangsweise in Schwarzenbek und ab 1.5 in Großhansdorf:vik:. Ich denke dann sollten wir mal losziehen.
> 
> Was sagt der Maddin denn zu Ahrensburg und Umgebung in Sachen Angeln ????????????????
> ...


 

Wenn du Lußt hast auf eine Belly Boat tour, melden. Habe immer zwei an Bord. #6


----------

